# Vodafone Number Series in Bangalore



## Charley (Dec 24, 2011)

Does any one know all the starting number series of Vodafone in Bangalore ?


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2011)

9742 xxxxxx


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 26, 2011)

older ones have 9886x xxxxx


----------



## Charley (Dec 27, 2011)

There is 973 & 809 also. Any more ?


----------

